

Cisco's New 322Tbps Router - Judson
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/191125/new_cisco_router_supports_322tbps_designed_for_internet_video.html

======
shivanand
I fail to understand how this would make that much of a difference in the
speed of the _internet_. It a core router, and 322 TB is the back plane
bandwidth. Is there anyway this is relavent except it is marketing speak?!

The real need for bandwidth is in mobile aggregation devices, particularly
wireless and wireline convergence.

 _Disclaimer_ : I work for Ericsson, and this is my personal opinion

